# Scheppach tku 4000 crosscut fence



## Cabinet master 1 (16 Mar 2021)

Hi I am after a crosscut fence and carriage add on for my scheppach tku 4000 like the one attached to the left of the machine in photo if anyone can help in anyway please 07544973603


----------

